# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > HORMONE REPLACEMENT FOR *WOMEN* >  optimal/preferred female hormones for post menopausal women?

## bass

I know for men prefer the upper range on the scale for testosterone and low to mid range E2, what I like to know is what are the preferred levels for post menopausal women? I am looking for the important ones like,

Testosterone
E2
SHBG
DHED
progesterone
IGF1
TSH
T4
LH

I know other hormones are just as important but looking at the ones that are the most important.

----------


## thisAngelBites

Your post got me thinking that I don't think I have ever seen anything like a post menopausal hormone guideline, anywhere.

I was on a Life Extension Foundation Hormone webinar recently, and I took some notes, so I can share what I have, and at least you know LEF is about optimising hormone levels, as opposed to the people who think your levels are declining, and hey, you are getting older, so just suck it up.

DHEA - same as premenopausal - optimal around 300 mg/dL (women)

Testosterone - total, optimally 35-45 ng/dL, free, optimally 1-2 pg/ml

progesterone - 2-6 ng/ml (again, optimal for women)

total estrogens, I didn't write down the range, but I believe it is pg/ml - it was a US broadcast, so it should be in whatever the usual units are there - anyway the optimal was 150.

estradiol - 100 optimally
.

That's all I have, I'm afraid. I hope it's of some help.

----------


## thisAngelBites

Oh, one more thing. The doc who did the webinar did give us his email address in case we wanted a copy of the slide presentation he used for the talk. (the talk was called "safely restore youthful hormone levels") I didn't write to him to ask for the slides, as I intended, but if you are interested in having a look I could write to him and see if he still has them, and could forward them to you. Just PM me.

----------


## bass

Thanks for your replies Angel, I really appreciate it. What I was interested in most was a list of BW need to be tested and optional levels for them. You've answered many of them, thank you for that, and now just like to know what to test for. Thanks again.

----------


## thisAngelBites

You're welcome.  :Smilie: 

Also, I forgot SHBG. It increases as we get older, and the lecturer said it holds on more tightly to testosterone as well w increased years (that's why it is even more important to check free T as we get older). They didn't give an optimal level for post-menopausal, but for women, he said optimal is 70 nmol/L. fyi.

----------


## bass

thanks again!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I don't know what mine are post estratest but something's changed. Doctor ordered prescription and my female hormones are doing awesome. Must be the smidgen of testosterone bc I am feeling much more alive then I have in about a year!

----------


## bass

> I don't know what mine are post estratest but something's changed. Doctor ordered prescription and my female hormones are doing awesome. Must be the smidgen of testosterone bc I am feeling much more alive then I have in about a year!


what does your protocol consist of? glad you're doing well, I want eh same thing for my wife.

----------


## Rusty11

> what does your protocol consist of? glad you're doing well, I want eh same thing for my wife.


So do I. My wife seems content to remain as she is-tired. *sigh*

----------


## bass

^^^ same here. I don't get it! i don't know why some people simply not interested in their health until its too late! glad to see our female members here take their health seriously. good for them.

----------


## thisAngelBites

I can remember feeling so fatigued that I couldn't get through the day without a nap, and yet my blood work was basically ok (well, considered ok to a regular GP). That fatigue can be absolutely crushing when you're struggling to work, look after the house and kids. I think it's hard to have anything left over for the monumental educational campaign that is required to learn about this stuff and to finally self treat or manage to find a physician who can actually help. Just to say a word in their defense, as I have been there (and thankfully came out the other side).  :Smilie:

----------


## bass

good for you Angel, and I understand its hard especially for those who are still taking care of children, simply no time for themselves as they devote much of their time to take care of the family. we still have kids living at home and it seems a never ending responsibility, that's why I am trying everything I can to get a head start for my wife. I was able to help in her diet and exercise, she is very happy with the results and now she is addicted to the gym! she lost solid 8 pounds in the last 5 months while eating more calories but healthier calories. anyway, I got off topic  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Bass, I am going thru menopause caused by a hysterectomy. I called my OBGYN who performed the surgery and he prescribed estrogen only initially which took care of the day flushes and night sweats but didn't address my fatigue and low libido. After 2 months or so, we talked about how i had no energy and my libido had gone missing. I begged him to do something for me. I was desperate. I told him I eat right and take care of myself and I am not ready to feel like crap all the time. NO ENERGY, NO DESIRE, LISTLESS, FATIGUED. I wasn't beotchy just not interested in ANYTHING. My doc He is into physical fitness/lifting, appreciates my effort and even comments on how well I take care of myself. I mention this because I think it makes a difference in how he responded to me. It seems it isn't the first drug they offer and it is controlled or regulated (watched closely) by insurance companies.

He then ordered ESTRATEST but my insurance filled with the generic equivalent, ESTROGEN-METHLTESTOS F.S. TAB. There are two dosages, and the doctor will most likely start out on the lowest first and it did take 10 days to load. My research indicated women reported gain of 10 pounds, no change in diet. I did not; I didn't want to use this as an excuse to gain weight, when in fact I would like to cut down to 15/16% bf. however, I did notice slight hair loss due to testosterone . The gal who does my hair says I shouldn't worry, but I also have aLOT of hair. Doc also prescribed ESTRACE 0.01% cream which is applied vaginally twice per week. It absorbs and creates a nice response. 

If your wife is not getting proper lubrication, I discovered coconut oil and one of its many uses is lubrication. 

I feel for your wife. I was miserable and not because I wanted to be. I know some women are soooo against using drugs. I would not recommend a homeopathic route. I know gals who messed up hormones with herbs and blew up like a helium ballon and are not getting desired results. Theres an increased risk of cancer, but not enough for me to worry about because I feel fabulous again! 

I sure hope she has a decent obgyn. of course BW will tell doctor what she is needing. Good Luck!!! 



> what does your protocol consist of? glad you're doing well, I want eh same thing for my wife.

----------


## bass

thanks for taking the time and for well intention Girly! I simply can't rely on our insurance or the HMO docs to address any hormone balancing issues. I found a great doctor, she understands HRT, she and her husband are on HRT. rare find to be honest. anyway, I am working on my wife to see my doc, but its like pulling teeth its so painful! 

so, oil you can cook with and really cook with! hmmmm......I like it  :Wink: 

thanks again for the post.

----------

